# CHT HT Build Thread - PRO-10 based LCR



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

I thought I had run out of rooms or relatives to buy CHT speakers for.

I was cleaning the garage out in preparation for the ice age and thought about replacing my garage speakers with some PRO-10's to bump it up a little...but I wouldn't use those in the winter.

Then, I was walking around the neighborhood for Halloween and my neghbor -- also a Mike -- asked if I could help him pick out HT gear for his new basement remodel.

He wants a HT, but is looking for value, not necessarily early adopter stuff.

He is wired for 5.1. 
I still need to get room dimensions, etc. and will use in ceiling/wall speakers for the surround channels.
The room will not be fully light controlled and will be multi-use.

*Initial thoughts for CHT gear:*

- LCR - *PRO-10Vx2, PRO-10H* center -> changed to *Emotiva UAW-8.2*
- Sub: *2x CS-10.2 *- as subs/stands (still need another stand for the center) vs. *CS-18.T "The Duo"*

*Other stuff:*
*Screen:* ~106" 16:9 -- I was thinking Carada
*Projector:* ??? JVC HD250 1080p projector
*AVR:* ??? - ~$1K, likely something with Audyssey. I have the Pro-kit so could help him with calibration. He is thinking Denon 4311CI
*Amp: *none (likely sensitive enough with PRO-10's)
*Surround speakers (in wall/ceiling):* Emotiva UAC-8.2
*Seating:* likely per spouse (???)
*BR: *Oppo BDP-93 (Audioholics "First Look")
*Surge:* ??? - maybe APC-15 on a sale
*Interconnects: *Monoprice
*Rack:* ??? (the screen will sit between two cabinets and above one cabinet)

*ROOM*
*HT size: *8' x 15' with 8.5' H
*Total room size (connected/open room): * 40' x 15' x 8.5 H
-- *Volume = 5100 ft^3*
*Projector distance to screen: * ~13 ft (wired)
*Screen size: *flexible, but ~106
*Lighting: *"I should be able to get the room pretty dark, but I would like it to be bright as I may use it for big games once and a while."

*Timeline: "For timing, we are hoping to have everything done by Thanksgiving!"*


He doesn't have a strict budget, but liked my initial figures better than something quoted to him by an installer.
I'll look at room volume before settling on subs.

Any ideas on projectors, in-ceiling surround speakers, and AVR?
(I'll start those searches on AVS, but thought I'd look for comments)

Finally, I'll get to listen to some new CHT products (and help a friend)!


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*CHT Subwofer Thoughts*

Subwoofer Thoughts:

(to be expanded on)

Initial: CS-10.2 x2

...might be a candidate for CS-18.1 x2 or...more...


Mike
------------------------------------------------
EDIT:

I got the room dimensions now...

*ROOM*
*HT size: *8' x 15' with 8.5' H
*Total room size (connected/open room): *40' x 15' x 8.5 H
-- Volume = 5100 ft^3

Would 2x CS-10.2 be enough?

Maybe -- CraigSUB(CS) 18.T Subwoofer - "The Duo"

Thinking about using as stands (stable? vs. 18.2 very stable with dual opposed woofers...):
20" (sub)
19" PRO-10
--
39" - likely tweeter slightly below ear height

*ADD 11-2-10*
He is debating/deciding on 2x CS-10.2 (enclosed in cabinets) below screen vs. CS-18.T "The Duo".

Craig (or others) - any problems with putting the CS-10.2's in cabinets on their sides (with venting/mesh to allow air to move)?


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*Projector thoughts*

*Projector thoughts...*

Room will be not fully light controlled, so will need a brighter projector.
A good value projector is more important for this application than the latest and greatest.

*JVC HD250*
- specs link
- < $3000
- 1000 lumens
- 25,000:1 contrast
- HQV Reon-VX video processor by Silicon Optix

Panasonic PT-AE4000U Projector
$2000 (ProjectorPeople)
- *1600 lumens* (might be good for his multi-use room)
- dynamic iris = 100,000:1 contrast ratio (but dynamic)

What do people think are comparable projectors (closer to $2K range) out now?


Mike

**UPDATE 11-04-10**
He ordered the JVC HD250 from AVS.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*AV Receiver Thoughts*

*AV Receiver Thoughts...*

*Audyssey compatible AVRs...*
Link

*Other Audyssey Features:*
Sub EQ HT - "Equalize and integrate two discrete subwoofers for fantastic bass" & Denon: "The new Sub EQ HT processor provides subwoofer tuning, and can even provide separate processing for each of two connected subwoofers."
BassXT - "Audyssey BassXT takes subwoofers as deep as they can go. Small woofers sound big and big woofers sound bigger."

*Denon AVR-4310CI*
MSRP $2000
Audyssey MultEQ XT
130 W/ch
~$1150 online
(discontinued)

*Denon AVR-4311CI*
$2000 MSRP
MultEQ XT32 and Audyssey DSX (probably not necessary)
However, Sub EQ HT would be cool 
140 W/ch


...


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*CS-10.2 x2 vs. CS-18.T "The Duo"*

I visited my friends house last night and realized there were some functional limitation -- cabinets already ready to put in place, pre-wiring for in wall, etc.
Er, and WAF came into play.

He's likely going with Emotiva UAW and UAC 8.2 speakers.
Looking at Denon 4311CI AVR, JVC HD250 projector (out this week?), Oppo 93 BR (out soon?).

He is debating/deciding on *2x CS-10.2* (enclosed in cabinets) below screen vs. *CS-18.T "The Duo"*.

Craig (or others) - any problems with putting the CS-10.2's in cabinets on their sides (with venting/mesh to allow air to move)?


Mike


----------



## dvenardos (Sep 27, 2008)

Mike_TX said:


> He's likely going with Emotiva UAW and UAC 8.2 speakers.


:thinking: No way that you can do some real speakers and just use those for surrounds?


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

dvenardos said:


> :thinking: No way that you can do some real speakers and just use those for surrounds?


I hear you.
That was the original plan.
However, not all HT planning members are only concerned with audio fidelity.
I am/was merely an advisor.:salute:

Mike


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

The $2000 msrp receivers seem a little spendy compared to the speaker budget - I'd consider the Pioneer 1120K unless you're really married to Audyssey vs. MCACC.

The projectors look like two good candidates - maybe also check out the Epson 8350 at the lower end of the budget, it's pretty bright, and if the room isn't totally light controlled anyway, you might not benefit from the JVC's better black levels.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*Marantz SR7005*



fitzwaddle said:


> The $2000 msrp receivers seem a little spendy compared to the speaker budget - I'd consider the Pioneer 1120K unless you're really married to Audyssey vs. MCACC.
> 
> The projectors look like two good candidates - maybe also check out the Epson 8350 at the lower end of the budget, it's pretty bright, and if the room isn't totally light controlled anyway, you might not benefit from the JVC's better black levels.


My friend shares your opinion.
When he asked for lower priced alternatives at AVS they had him consider the:

Marantz SR7005

The Denon 4310CI is discounted but around $1100 at Amazon.

Mike


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

Full disclosure: I bought an 1120 a couple months ago. My decision was based on trying to list out what features I needed / wanted, and then going from there. They go for around $500 now (I paid $580). Is there a specific feature or features that he's looking for that the Marantz or Denon can deliver, and justify (to him of course) the price delta?

Not trying to talk you/him into it of course, I just know its tempting to go for as much as you can reasonably afford and then get attached to a specific product, without actually stepping back and determining what attracts you to it.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

Mike_TX said:


> My friend shares your opinion.
> When he asked for lower priced alternatives at AVS they had him consider the:
> 
> Marantz SR7005
> ...


I found out he ordered the Marantz SR7005 AVR, JVC HD250 projector, mount, and Emotiva in wall/ceiling speakers.

Now on to the sub decision...

Mike

PS - He wasn't up for a CHT road trip for the GTG...:snaggletooth:

EDIT:
Just saw this on the Marantz:

"marantz free iPhone/iPod Touch App "Wizz App" new version was released! Please download it from iTunes Store (Nov.1.2010)"

That's cool.


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

Ah that reminds me I haven't tried that pioneer iPhone app yet - need to get the LAN cable run first.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

Marantz AVR and JVC HD250 projector arrived.
I think he already got the Emotiva speakers.
He was on vacation, so I didn't hear if he ordered sub(s) yet.
Will check on tonight.

Mike


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*Oppo BDP-93 BR*

Just ordered an Oppo BDP-93 BR player last night for him.
Most of the gear is obtained (in boxes) with room unfinished so far.

He still hasn't decided on subs. WAF is killing him.

More later,

Mike


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

In wall/ceiling speakers installed today.
May help him with AVR and other electronics tomorrow night.
Projector still not up yet I think.
I'm not sure where we are at for subs.

Mike


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

Marantz/Oppo 93 hooked up.
Audyssey XT calibration done.
Audyssey really tightened up things.

You can somewhat locate the above screen in wall speakers, but still good.

We used his very old (?) 10" subwoofer.
Audyssey allowed some bass response, but we both realized that he really needs a sub.
Baby steps.

Next is a screen and looking at subwoofer options.:scratchchin::yes:
I'm glad we got it setup for his party tonight.

Mike


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*Carada BW 106" 16:9 screen installed*

Carada BW 106" 16:9 screen installed.

He told me he is holding off on subwoofers for a while as he puts money into another recreation.

Hopefully when he wants subs the new CHT subs (w/ new finish) will appeal to him (and his wife).

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Mike_TX said:


> Carada BW 106" 16:9 screen installed.
> 
> He told me he is holding off on subwoofers for a while as he puts money into another recreation.
> 
> ...


Nice! Did you ever get any pics of how its turning out??


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*quick pic...*



skeeter99 said:


> Nice! Did you ever get any pics of how its turning out??


Just a quick iPhone pic of my friend banging his head trying to install.
(I was in a rush to drive to warpdrv's house to see his three 18"x2 subs = 6 x 18" drivers -- that day)

You can see the in wall L/C/R Emotiva speakers above.
I'll try to get some pics next time I'm over.
I'm not sure if he (or I) am having the GB Superbowl party.

Mike


----------

